

Ask HN: ADrive offers 50GB of free storage. Why had I never heard of it? - adammichaelc

http://www.adrive.com/
Just wondering if anybody had heard anything about this company or used the product. Supposedly they offer 50GB free and operate sort of like DropBox. Today is the first I'd heard of it so I thought I'd ask HN if you had any experience with it.
======
jeza
Though it seems they will give you 50GB free, you have to pay for anything but
the basics (such as if you want to access it as a drive on your computer).
Otherwise you only get a 14 day trial for these 'advanced' features. Where as
DropBox is free.

------
just_testing
Well, the lack of SSL doesn't help at all. I prefer to pay a bit more to
SpiderOak and have encryption.

Of course, I could make a script to compress all my files with passwords, but
the selling point of those services is being easy.

~~~
wladimir
SSL is just the wire protocol, it does not protect your data when it is
stored. So it's advisable to do your own encryption anyway, before sending it
to the backup server.

------
bpd1069
Gave it a whirl and tried to upload a smallish collection of reference ebooks.
The java app failed after the first file (of 50+). Cancelled my account 15
seconds later... Reason: "It doesn't Work!"

------
shadowpwner
Why? Well, first of all, the UI is confusing and complicated (a majority will
call it ugly) compared to Dropbox.

~~~
phlux
Just signed up to check it out -- but yes, it looks a little shady

------
maze
<http://www.adrive.com>

